# Frustrated??



## taobear (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone get frustrated or depressed about being a BHM or FFA? I for one feel like I'm all alone out there. Not only in the romance department but in the whole social area of my life. Prejudice has always have surprised me. I have never been able to wrap my head around it. I enjoy it when people are different from me. I love people who just freak others out. I'm a bit strange in that I guess. What do you think?


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I know what you mean. Then people are always telling me I'd be so much happier if I lost weight, and I always figure says who? There are lots of miserable skinny people too! Then one day I was reading horoscope stuff and apparently being lonely and miserable is common among people of my sign (Virgo) so I figure I'm pretty much screwed no matter what and I might as well make the best of it!


----------



## Crumbling (Jul 19, 2010)

this too shall pass...


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 19, 2010)

Crumbling said:


> this too shall pass...



So do kidney stones but it doesn't make it any more pleasant.


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 20, 2010)

Lavasse said:


> Ya I know what you mean. Then people are always telling me I'd be so much happier if I lost weight, and I always figure says who? There are lots of miserable skinny people too! Then one day I was reading horoscope stuff and apparently being lonely and miserable is common among people of my sign (Virgo) so I figure I'm pretty much screwed no matter what and I might as well make the best of it!



Maybe you shouldn't base your reality in the pseudo-scientific ramblings of someone who make purposely vague "predictions" that don't actually predict anything?

Now I'm not saying the conclusion you came to is bad, in fact, it's a good conclusion. But horoscopes are complete and utter bullshit and you really shouldn't take them any kind of seriously.

Just my two cents, not trying to derail the thread, but harmful pseudoscience really grinds my gears.

As for the actual thread, hell yeah I get frustrated about being a BHM all the time.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 20, 2010)

taobear said:


> Does anyone get frustrated or depressed about being a BHM or FFA? I for one feel like I'm all alone out there. Not only in the romance department but in the whole social area of my life. Prejudice has always have surprised me. I have never been able to wrap my head around it. I enjoy it when people are different from me. I love people who just freak others out. I'm a bit strange in that I guess. What do you think?



socially, i dont get depressed about being a bhm...i realized a long time ago that being large isnt socially acceptable..but then again..socially acceptable is something i dont give two fucks about.

romantic wise? alot of females arent on board for being with a bhm..this website is a testament of that..the fact that there is a website for ffa's to communicate shows how small of a community they are. so dont be surprised that the girls that like us for being us, are few and far in between. there some pretty awesome girls on here from what i can tell but im sure theres a place for all that kinda communication..lol


----------



## Esther (Jul 20, 2010)

I occasionally get frustrated by my preference for big guys. Often the guys I want to date are VERY guarded and unapproachable... and when I finally get close, it can be difficult to break down their walls as many of them refuse to believe that their bodies are attractive. I can't even blame them, because I have reacted similarly when I felt insecure about my appearance, too. It's a natural way to feel. I doubt I'm the only FFA to have experienced this. I think that's why so many of us fantasize about big dudes who are cool with and/or into their size. I'm sure those guys are out there, but I've never dated one, personally.


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I occasionally get frustrated by my preference for big guys. Often the guys I want to date are VERY guarded and unapproachable... and when I finally get close, it can be difficult to break down their walls as many of them refuse to believe that their bodies are attractive. I can't even blame them, because I have reacted similarly when I felt insecure about my appearance, too. It's a natural way to feel. I doubt I'm the only FFA to have experienced this. I think that's why so many of us fantasize about big dudes who are cool with and/or into their size. I'm sure those guys are out there, but I've never dated one, personally.



Well heres your chance lol


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I occasionally get frustrated by my preference for big guys. Often the guys I want to date are VERY guarded and unapproachable... and when I finally get close, it can be difficult to break down their walls as many of them refuse to believe that their bodies are attractive. I can't even blame them, because I have reacted similarly when I felt insecure about my appearance, too. It's a natural way to feel. I doubt I'm the only FFA to have experienced this. I think that's why so many of us fantasize about big dudes who are cool with and/or into their size. I'm sure those guys are out there, but I've never dated one, personally.



yeah we're out there.


----------



## taobear (Jul 20, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> socially, i dont get depressed about being a bhm...i realized a long time ago that being large isnt socially acceptable..but then again..socially acceptable is something i dont give two fucks about...l



I don't know about you vanilla, but I have had trouble finding finding jobs because of my weight among other things like when you go looking for a car. I don't think a big person gets the same respect as they would if they were thin, sorry but it is a sad fact that fat= lazy 



Esther said:


> I occasionally get frustrated by my preference for big guys. Often the guys I want to date are VERY guarded and unapproachable... and when I finally get close, it can be difficult to break down their walls as many of them refuse to believe that their bodies are attractive.


 
Your frustration is warranted it is a hard thing to go though life as a second class citizen big people face almost the same problems as black people faced forty years ago of course we as big people don't have the community that they did back then. Now I realize that this seems to be a long reach, but I don't think it's that far. 
I also think that the more you struggle for a prize the more it's worth. If someone is guarded there is a reason. Most likely the reason is because they are more sensitive and giving. So the prize maybe worth more than you actually perceived, at least I hope it works that way. I like to think I'm a better man than your average joe.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 20, 2010)

taobear said:


> I don't know about you vanilla, but I have had trouble finding finding jobs because of my weight among other things like when you go looking for a car. I don't think a big person gets the same respect as they would if they were thin, sorry but it is a sad fact that fat= lazy



i disagree, just because you're fat, DOES NOT mean you are lazy..and, did you just try to compare being big and the sterotypes it comes with to the civil hardships of black people throughout the history of america?:doh:

last time i checked..african americans didnt have a choice in being black.....

"almost the same problems"? so we as big people arent allowed to eat with skinny people? we as big people have our own water fountains and restrooms? we as big people have to go around the back to get our take-out?...oh and i dont think i have ever heard of a entire part of our country enslaving big people or tryin to find a rope thick enough to hang us....jus sayin......

i get what you're saying...but yeah its a very looooooooooooooooong stretch tryin to compare the two.


----------



## escapist (Jul 20, 2010)

Perhaps you could use the Drill Sargent Psychologist.




.


----------



## taobear (Jul 20, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> i get what you're saying...but yeah its a very looooooooooooooooong stretch tryin to compare the two.



I was speaking in terms of the last forty years that only reaches back to the seventies I'm not a fool I just see a lot of prejudice in the world and fat people are the last safe resort because there is no real place for them no naacp or anything like that accept maybe nfa and that seems to be a joke. as far as if I chose to be fat. No I didn't my mother and father my uncles, cousins are all fat I didn't choose to be this way it is a genetic condition for me anyway I was a fat kid from the age of six or eight. Sure I could starve myself. but that seems a bit more counter productive than actually accepting who I am and dealing with the consequences so I don't consider it that long of a stretch.


----------



## escapist (Jul 20, 2010)

My family is all kinda big, but loosing weight has never been a problem. My family all wants me to do "The Biggest Loser" cause I've dropped 70+ lbs in just a few weeks myself. I find its a lot more about How I exercise and what kind of foods I choose to eat. I know I'm fat and so is most my family because they have it in their heads they can eat whatever they want and not workout, not even moderately (say 30 minutes 3x a week). I'm one of the few who gets that if I really want to have a healthy weight and maintain it I have to be active and get in a good mix of exercise 5 days a week 30-60 minutes at a time.

To me it just makes sense. Some big people are just the tanks of society. We were the Juggernauts of ancient times....and now instead of hunting mammoths 12,000 years ago we are sitting at desks for 8+ hours a day....so DUH we are fat. Just cause we have a genetic disposition to use energy differently than smaller people doesn't mean we get to shelf the responsibility to do the work our anciently designed bodies were made for.

I know I'm kind of ranting, I do apologize, I'm sure your more depressed or something, and that can suck and hurt. I've been there. I found the only thing that truly helped me was taking responsibility for my own body, brain, and spirituality. Not passing the buck on to my parents, genetics, or anything else. I'm the only one who can and will fix me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> I'm one of the few who gets that if I really want to have a healthy weight and maintain it I have to be active and get in a good mix of exercise 5 days a week 30-60 minutes at a time.
> 
> I know I'm kind of ranting, I do apologize, I'm sure your more depressed or something, and that can suck and hurt. I've been there. I found the only thing that truly helped me was taking responsibility for my own body, brain, and spirituality. Not passing the buck on to my parents, genetics, or anything else. I'm the only one who can and will fix me.


*
wow..kinda shocked LMAO..i actually totally agree with you here (and it was less egotistical then NORMAL) 

if you don't like your self as you are...you are the only one who can change it. Guess what any time of the day ...you can just start your day over; it's as easy as changing your thought and having a great day.

just my 2 cents*


----------



## djudex (Jul 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm sure those guys are out there, but I've never dated one, personally.



Quit living on the wrong side of the country


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 20, 2010)

escapist said:


> Some big people are just the tanks of society. We were the Juggernauts of ancient times....and now instead of hunting mammoths 12,000 years ago we are sitting at desks for 8+ hours a day....so DUH we are fat. Just cause we have a genetic disposition to use energy differently than smaller people doesn't mean we get to shelf the responsibility to do the work our anciently designed bodies were made for.



Great description - the 'tanks of society'. After all, while the fast skinny guys may have been quick enough to run up and spear the mammoth, it took us 'tanks' to cut up the beast and haul it home to the village. 

It takes all kinds to make a village work.


----------



## johniav (Jul 20, 2010)

I understand that our society has its own standards for what is beautiful. But because those standards of beauty neglect the enchantment that accepting all expressions of the human form can have, many humans will live their lives not experiencing some of the most profound genetic gifts. 
I think it is important to appreciate your gifts and know that this board is an example of there being people that will accept you for who you are.


----------



## escapist (Jul 20, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wow..kinda shocked LMAO..i actually totally agree with you here (and it was less egotistical then NORMAL)
> 
> if you don't like your self as you are...you are the only one who can change it. Guess what any time of the day ...you can just start your day over; it's as easy as changing your thought and having a great day.
> ...



Yeah my new job is getting to me or something, changing the way my brain works. The experience itself was something I had to go though to understand though. I know you've been there too, and know how hard it really can be taking ownership of such things.

...and your right too, its actually a beautiful very self-empowering factor that it is in your own power to change in one day. All you have to do is choose to make that day different.



fat hiker said:


> Great description - the 'tanks of society'. After all, while the fast skinny guys may have been quick enough to run up and spear the mammoth, it took us 'tanks' to cut up the beast and haul it home to the village.
> 
> It takes all kinds to make a village work.



Kind of what I was thinking...as I was typing it I was remembering a National Geographic thing where lions hunt. Normally its just the lean fast lioness's. However, for the big kill they rely on the Largest Male in the group to be the tank, and pull the larger pray down so the others can kill it.


----------



## RJI (Jul 20, 2010)

If fat guys would stop walking around with their heads hanging and moping and waiting for the approval of others they might find some female companions. I can't say this enough on here but show some confidence in yourself and others will treat you different. When I walk into a room I assume every girl in there wants to rub my belly and those that don't can rub my feet! I am not a sexy guy but have always been confident and cute and clean. These traits have kept me full of relationships and more then happy over the years. I see guys that I perceive to be far better looking then I am not getting girls because of their mental issues holding them back. 

Fuck what others think and start living your life!!! Own the room or eat everyone in it...


----------



## Tad (Jul 20, 2010)

My basic frustration in this sort of area is that I like fat, in both a friendly sort of liking and an erotic sort of liking, on me, my partner, pretty much anyone.and the people who share that general like of fat are very rare. 

I thought I was the only one until well after I was married, and even now with access to places like Dimensions there are not so many people to talk with who just generally like fat. So Ive knowingly spent about two hours of my life around someone who shared my preferences. 

The other 42+ years of my life, I've learned to bite my tongue, avert my gaze, try to resist the siren call of cookies, and try to feel OK about feeling a bit like a stranger in a strange land. Well, all of that and create stories in my head about fat and happy people who are supported in being fat and happy.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

I like to think that I'm the embodiment of being a happy BHM. I'm kinda like Tad, just not 42+ years averting the gaze. You better believe I'm gonna have those cookies, and more are always appreciated.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 20, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I like to think that I'm the embodiment of being a happy BHM. I'm kinda like Tad, just not 42+ years averting the gaze. You better believe I'm gonna have those cookies, and more are always appreciated.



Personally I'd like to consider that of myself too, but you're living it more than I, being big enough to be considered such. I've realized I normally just hit the 'husky' or 'pudgy' label nowadays.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 20, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Personally I'd like to consider that of myself too, but you're living it more than I, being big enough to be considered such. I've realized I normally just hit the 'husky' or 'pudgy' label nowadays.



Smallish BHMs unite! I don't hold a candle to most of these guys.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 20, 2010)

Esther said:


> I occasionally get frustrated by my preference for big guys. Often the guys I want to date are VERY guarded and unapproachable... and when I finally get close, it can be difficult to break down their walls as many of them refuse to believe that their bodies are attractive. I can't even blame them, because I have reacted similarly when I felt insecure about my appearance, too. It's a natural way to feel. I doubt I'm the only FFA to have experienced this. I think that's why so many of us fantasize about big dudes who are cool with and/or into their size. I'm sure those guys are out there, but I've never dated one, personally.



Yeah this happens A LOT!


----------



## taobear (Jul 21, 2010)

I have not done a study on this. I'm just speaking from personal experience. I personally like being the big guy. I also have a habit of watching people. In this my weight helps me out. Because I can truly become the observer. I found that most people kind of overlook me. Like people in cars over look pedestrians. So caught up in their own lives they don't notice the outcasts unless they threaten them somehow. As for the fact that we as a part of society don't suffer prejudice what about Kevin Smith and the debacle with airplane seating. That smacks of riding in the back of the bus to me. I blame no one for my weight but me. On the other hand I see people who can hide their short comings and they are on the top of society's lists. Fat people are only ostracized because you can see the thing that makes them different. Unlike those that have other more difficult problems. I used to drink a lot as in getting drunk everyday for years because it was there. This lasted for maybe five years, one day I decided that it was not doing me any good so I quit. No rehab or AA just quit. I see people fight their demons all the time as they hide it from the world around them. I try to be honest in everything I do. But my weight has always had the upper hand. I have learned to accept this and tried to move on, but society has found me unacceptable. Even if I accept their faults. This is like a slap in the face and some wonder why I am depressed. No offence, escapist.


----------



## calauria (Jul 21, 2010)

vanilla_gorilla_503 said:


> socially, i dont get depressed about being a bhm...i* realized a long time ago that being large isnt socially acceptable..but then again..socially acceptable is something i dont give two fucks about.*
> romantic wise? alot of females arent on board for being with a bhm..this website is a testament of that..the fact that there is a website for ffa's to communicate shows how small of a community they are. so dont be surprised that the girls that like us for being us, are few and far in between. there some pretty awesome girls on here from what i can tell but im sure theres a place for all that kinda communication..lol



Yeah, just look at some of the things that are socially acceptable, those are some pretty fucked up things!!


----------



## Esther (Jul 21, 2010)

djudex said:


> Quit living on the wrong side of the country



Perhaps you, sir, are on the wrong side! After all, Melian and I are over here


----------



## djudex (Jul 21, 2010)

Esther said:


> Perhaps you, sir, are on the wrong side! After all, Melian and I are over here



Possibly true...and very frustrating as per the title of this thread!

See how it all comes together?


----------



## taobear (Jul 22, 2010)

calauria said:


> Yeah, just look at some of the things that are socially acceptable, those are some pretty fucked up things!!



I agree totally. I used to hang out with a meth addict and she had more opportunities for social connection than I have ever had. I thought I could help her out of the downward spiral she was in but she loved the meth more than herself so I let her go, sadly she died four months later killed by an abusive lover.


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 22, 2010)

calauria said:


> Yeah, just look at some of the things that are socially acceptable, those are some pretty fucked up things!!



very true! very.


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2010)

djudex said:


> Possibly true...and very frustrating as per the title of this thread!
> 
> See how it all comes together?



I was thinking, hey, maybe all the Canadians on this board just need to move to Summerside PEI or somewhere like that, where wed actually make up a measurable percentage of the population and could have a real shot at making over the local culture. (also enjoy lots of sea food!). Then I realized that:

1) Wed probably not all get along in person as well as on the boards, and
2) In a town/city that small Id probably go freaking bonkers within two weeks (and certain other un-named posters might go into urban withdrawal even more quickly).

So back to moaning about how ridiculously big Canada is. (which always strikes me as a touch ironic on Dimensions).


----------



## Zowie (Jul 22, 2010)

Tad said:


> I was thinking, hey, maybe all the Canadians on this board just need to move to Summerside PEI or somewhere like that, where wed actually make up a measurable percentage of the population and could have a real shot at making over the local culture. (also enjoy lots of sea food!). Then I realized that:
> 
> 1) Wed probably not all get along in person as well as on the boards, and
> 2) In a town/city that small Id probably go freaking bonkers within two weeks (and certain other un-named posters might go into urban withdrawal even more quickly).
> ...



Hahaha, the isle of FFA-BHM. Sounds like a terrible plot for a porno, methinks. Lets do it!

Are you Canadian, Tad? I realized I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Are you Canadian, Tad? I realized I have absolutely no idea.



Bien sur! I live in Ottawa, je travaille en Gatineau, I was born in Manitoba, j'ai passé deux ans en Montréal, and have also lived in southern Ontario (plus a couple of years in the suburbs of Paris, to provide some perspective). Grew up playing hockey and even made maple syrup on the kitchen stove each spring for years--you can't get much more Canadian!


----------



## Zowie (Jul 22, 2010)

Tad said:


> Bien sur! I live in Ottawa, je travaille en Gatineau, I was born in Manitoba, j'ai passé deux ans en Montréal, and have also lived in southern Ontario (plus a couple of years in the suburbs of Paris, to provide some perspective). Grew up playing hockey and even made maple syrup on the kitchen stove each spring for years--you can't get much more Canadian!



Oh wow, youre right next door to me. And its true, you definitely are the *ideal* Canadian, haha.


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> And its true, you definitely are the *ideal* Canadian, haha.



Not quite, I think in the modern ideal at least one parent should be born outside of the country or be aboriginal (closest I come is a couple of grandparents who arrived as toddlers), and you should enjoy long canoe trips (I f’in hate portages!).

ETA: aren't you in Sherbrook or at least the eastern townships? Only a Canadian could call that next door--its like three hours or something! *L*


----------



## Zowie (Jul 22, 2010)

Tad said:


> Not quite, I think in the modern ideal at least one parent should be born outside of the country or be aboriginal (closest I come is a couple of grandparents who arrived as toddlers), and you should enjoy long canoe trips (I fin hate portages!).
> 
> ETA: aren't you in Sherbrook or at least the eastern townships? Only a Canadian could call that next door--its like three hours or something! *L*



Hahaha, a true Canadian is someone who can make love in a canoe, of course. Although, theres no way you could get me in a canoe in any case.

And no, I live north-west of Montreal, so its only an hour and a half to Gatineau. Practically in my backyard, in this terms...


----------



## djudex (Jul 22, 2010)

Tad said:


> ETA: aren't you in Sherbrook or at least the eastern townships? Only a Canadian could call that next door--its like three hours or something! *L*



They say that a North American considers a hundred years a long time and a European considers a hundred kilometres a long distance. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## RJI (Jul 22, 2010)

I vote yes for turning Canada into the official BHM/FFA Country. I will sell my properties and relocate asap... what part are we taking over?


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 22, 2010)

RJI said:


> I vote yes for turning Canada into the official BHM/FFA Country. I will sell my properties and relocate asap... what part are we taking over?



I gotta admit canada is a nice place I would move there if I could haha


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Personally, I have given up on big dudes. No matter how much I like them, I am invisible to them.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Personally, I have given up on big dudes. No matter how much I like them, I am invisible to them.



Noooooo, dont say that. I see you!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Noooooo, dont say that. I see you!



Aww well get over here and wrap me in your warm squishy love!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Personally, I have given up on big dudes. No matter how much I like them, I am invisible to them.



*aren't you stlpdn's gf?*


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Personally, I have given up on big dudes. No matter how much I like them, I am invisible to them.



You are an extremely beautiful woman with such a sharp wit that I know you would eviscerate me if I ever opposed you.

And I find that very attractive. Now I know you're supposed to be boning someone else right now, but could I at least get a reach around?


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Aww well get over here and wrap me in your warm squishy love!!



Well i must confess that's rather tempting...but i dont think my bank balance would allow it


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Apparently the people of the BHM boards didnt get the memo. STLDPN was a total fraud. He stole someones identity and pics. He never would meet me. After over a year of stringing me along it all came out. So, I am single.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You are an extremely beautiful woman with such a sharp wit that I know you would eviscerate me if I ever opposed you.
> 
> And I find that very attractive. Now I know you're supposed to be boning someone else right now, but could I at least get a reach around?



Aww I think you are a hottie as well and since I am single I can give you the totel GFE.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Aww I think you are a hottie as well and since I am single I can give you the totel GFE.



At first I didn't believe in women and unicorns.

But that was before I knew about the power of chick stuff, and before I knew... LisaInNC.


^ Bonus to whoever knows that reference.
:wubu:


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Apparently the people of the BHM boards didnt get the memo. STLDPN was a total fraud. He stole someones identity and pics. He never would meet me. After over a year of stringing me along it all came out. So, I am single.


Feel free to come steal my identity anytime you wish!!


----------



## paintsplotch (Jul 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Smallish BHMs unite! I don't hold a candle to most of these guys.



yummy..... i like a guy who is husky....


----------



## RJI (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Apparently the people of the BHM boards didnt get the memo. STLDPN was a total fraud. He stole someones identity and pics. He never would meet me. After over a year of stringing me along it all came out. So, I am single.



Really? He was fake? LOL


----------



## Zowie (Jul 22, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Apparently the people of the BHM boards didnt get the memo. STLDPN was a total fraud. He stole someones identity and pics. He never would meet me. After over a year of stringing me along it all came out. So, I am single.



You know, I didn't give a damn about what Stldpn did, but... christ, that's over the top. What a cunt, I'm really sorry this happened to you.
But don't give up, there are PLENTY of great, handsome men just waiting to have their socks charmed off by you.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 23, 2010)

LisaInNC said:


> Apparently the people of the BHM boards didnt get the memo. STLDPN was a total fraud. He stole someones identity and pics. He never would meet me. After over a year of stringing me along it all came out. So, I am single.



What a douch well I say welcome to the single life. Mine isn't great but I think yours will be


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 23, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> What a douch well I say welcome to the single life. Mine isn't great but I think yours will be


If. Only. There. Was. A. Town. In. The. Mid. West. With. A. B. H. M. Who. Was. Single. ,. Ladies.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 23, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> If. Only. There. Was. A. Town. In. The. Mid. West. With. A. B. H. M. Who. Was. Single. ,. Ladies.



Yeah, I'm right here. In Missouri. The smarter one. 

I mean, it isn't all that great. We do have Branson, with all the Mormons, but at least our state board of education didn't ban the teaching of evolution.


----------



## escapist (Jul 23, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Yeah, I'm right here. In Missouri. The smarter one.
> 
> I mean, it isn't all that great. We do have Branson, with all the Mormons, but at least our state board of education didn't ban the teaching of evolution.



Thats because the LDS Church has no official position regarding evolution.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 23, 2010)

escapist said:


> Thats because the LDS Church has no official position regarding evolution.



No, I didn't mean to draw any connection to the mormons and the evolution ban. They have enough problems to not have to want to ban evolution. I was saying in half-seriousness that Kansas did do something that idiotic, and we didn't, so ha!


----------



## escapist (Jul 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> No, I didn't mean to draw any connection to the mormons and the evolution ban. They have enough problems to not have to want to ban evolution. I was saying in half-seriousness that Kansas did do something that idiotic, and we didn't, so ha!



Awwww I was not aware of such. I thought the era of "Banning" critical thinking and logic was kind of over and people who were religious could be secure in their beliefs without forcing others to adopt the same view of the universe. Shows what I know.


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> At first I didn't believe in women and unicorns.
> 
> But that was before I knew about the power of chick stuff, and before I knew... LisaInNC.
> 
> ...



Isn't that from the Family Guy where Peter starts watching chick flicks and then makes one of his own?


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2010)

escapist said:


> Awwww I was not aware of such. I thought the era of "Banning" critical thinking and logic was kind of over and people who were religious could be secure in their beliefs without forcing others to adopt the same view of the universe. Shows what I know.



Ahhh little grasshopper, you have much to learn :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2010)

Lavasse said:


> Isn't that from the Family Guy where Peter starts watching chick flicks and then makes one of his own?



Would you like a blue ribbon or a small trophy?

We have a winner.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Yeah, I'm right here. In Missouri. The smarter one.
> 
> I mean, it isn't all that great. We do have Branson, with all the Mormons, but at least our state board of education didn't ban the teaching of evolution.


Coming from a state that seceded from both the Union and the Big 12...and failed both times! 

We only had to ban evolution because we'd made it legal to begin with, unlike Misery where you can't ban what's already bant. 

Why is it so difficult to solve a murder in Missouri? Because the DNA's all the same and there's no dental records! (ba dum ching!!)

I'm here all week, folks! Tip your waitresses, try the veal!


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 24, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Coming from a state that seceded from both the Union and the Big 12...and failed both times!
> 
> We only had to ban evolution because we'd made it legal to begin with, unlike Misery where you can't ban what's already bant.
> 
> ...



1. We ended up technically on the winning side of the civil war.
2. lolwut?
3. We're Missouri, not Alabama.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 24, 2010)

escapist said:


> Awwww I was not aware of such. I thought the era of "Banning" critical thinking and logic was kind of over and people who were religious could be secure in their beliefs without forcing others to adopt the same view of the universe. Shows what I know.



Well, considering the survival of their belief system depends on denying logic and reason that era won't be over until there's a moderate or secular majority and none of the crazies.


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

First off, those who want to go to Canada go ahead, Calgary is FRIGIN COLD! I was there in Feb 09 and I froze my butt, the chinooks sort of helped but not much.

I would say you ladies should come to TX, cuz lots of big men here but then again maybe not. People are people, we are visual and what pleases our eyes first is what we respond to first, sadly. Probably why its better to see thru the eyes of a blind person because they base their views on what they hear and feel.

My frustration is that I am honest, blunt sometimes and just plain simple. I share some of your qualities Tao, the observer and watcher of others but at the same time I get involved when I deem it necessary. I always think there is someone out there for me just takes time.


----------



## slowpoke219 (Jul 29, 2010)

Taobear,

I understand your frustration and where your coming from. Your idea of being politely ignored by society is one I can fully understand. Although in all honesty I've managed to reap some good rewards out of that. I am a quiet observer at times too. Watching the world around and the people in it has taught me a lot. It's taught me how to shut up and genuinely listen to people. That one skill alone will take you miles with the ladies. It's taught me how little of the world people see around them. I think you'd be amazed how little attention people pay attention to their surroundings or the people in it. I feel like I am able to walk in this world with both eyes wide open where so many others don't. 

On a lighter note, in order for others to begin to see beauty in you you must learn to see it in yourself. One of my favorite sayings is "If I don't think I'm hot stuff, how can I expect anyone else to" It's not easy and even I have my downer days, but more often than not I face the world with my head held high, a smile on my face, and feeling of confidence. Understand that all your hardships shape who you are, no matter how hard they may be. After all, you can't make steel without putting it through the fire first.


----------

